# error code on snow ex?



## bobcatnj (Mar 1, 2004)

i get the error code ( EO) on my snow ex 575 controller and no power to the motor of the spreader.the trouble shooting guide says the check connections. i checked the connections and they seem fine.any help on this?maybe its connected wrong?


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

u may want to check the power to the controller. I had this happen t me before and it was just a bad low voltage connection. I beleive its the blue wire on my controller


----------



## bobcatnj (Mar 1, 2004)

yes its the blue wire out of the back of the controller. i have it connected to my fuse panel. not sure if its in the correct spot. where is yours mounted?


----------



## plowinginma (Oct 22, 2005)

the blue wire just needs a power source.. fuse box works just fine .. i had the same code ... i just needed to clean the batery terminal ends..


----------

